# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > آموزش: آموزش کار با stimul report

## behrangmusic

سلام
تا به حال با Stimul کار کردین؟ 
با یک بار امتحان متوجه میشین بسیار خوش دست تر   راحت تر و سریع تر از کریستال هست , میخوام با Stimul  یک گزارش تهیه کنم تا ببینید چقدر کار با اون راحته.


در چند گام این کار رو انجام میدیم
سیستم مورد نظر من  یک سیستم ثبت تصادف هست  که 3 جدول تصادف--راننده--خودرو با هم در آن رابطه چند به چند دارن و میخواهیم یک گزارش از این 3 جدول ایجاد کنیم. 
خوب  کار رو آغاز میکنیم
گام اول
ابتدا یک Viow   از سه جدول میسازم  و فیلد های مورد نظرم در گزارش رو انتخاب میکنم.
فرض میکنیم Viowساخته شده behrang نام دارد.
گام دوم در فرم برنامه جایی که قرار است با فشردن باتن گزارش نمایش داده شود در رویداد click  باتن همین ویو  behrang   را فرا خوانی کرده و  یک data set  را از محتویات   Viow پر میکنیم 
( مانند دستورات زیر)
ds.Clear()
If con.State = ConnectionState.Closed Then
con.Open()
EndIf
cmd = New SqlCommand("select * from behrang")
With cmd
.CommandType = CommandType.Text
.Connection = con
EndWith
dad.SelectCommand = cmd
dad.Fill(ds, "table")

از جابجا شدن کاراکتر ها شرمنده ام چون نتونستم درستشون کنم.

خوب ما تا حالا یک Viowداریم و یک Dataset  پر شده
گام سوم
ساختن ظاهر رپورت در برنامه Stimul
ظاهر برنامه بصورت زیر است.



کاملا فارسی است و پیکر بندی تنظیمات ساده.

حال کافیست محتویات dataset پر شده را به برنامه وصل کنیم.

برای این کار  در قسمت 
New Item ...> New Data Source ....> Data From Dataset . Data Table
را انتخاب میکنیم
با این کار میگوییم  Data  قرار است از Data Set  بیاید.
سپس ستون ها را نام گذاری کرده و ظاهر برنامه را به شکل دلخواه در می آوریم. مانند زیر.



حال گزارش را با یک نام report1 در مسیر مشخص ذخیره میکنیم.

گام چهارم

حال کافیست به برنامه دستوراتی اضافه کنیم تا گزارش را نمایش دهد.


مانند زیر

Dim strep AsNew Stimulsoft.Report.StiReport
strep.Load("..\\..\\REPORT\\Report1.mrt")
strep.RegData("table", ds)
strep.Show()
 

منظور از این کد ("..\\..\\REPORT\\  همان آدرس گزارش ذخیزه شده است.




 امید وارم در حد مبتدی تونسته باشم شما رو با  Stimul  آشنا کنم
 در سایت www.stimulsoft.com  هم میتونین 
نرم افزار رو دانلود کنین و  هم از لینک http://www.stimulsoft.com/Videos.aspx نیز میتونیم فیلم های آموزشی خود شرکت رو تماشا کنین.

ممنونم.....

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام ممنون دوست عزیز

خودت نسخه کرک شده اش رو داری ؟

----------


## behrangmusic

سلام
نه نسخه کرک شده رو ندارم
ولی یکی رو میشناسم که تونسته کرک کنه
می پرسم بهت خبر میدم.

----------


## nima.latifi

سلام
من هم برنامه را دارم و هم پوشه کرک را. ولی نمی دونم چطوری باید کرکش را نصب کنم. هر کاری هم می کنم، بازم داخل صفحه ریپورت، بزرگ مینویسه DEMO
اگه خواستین بگین براتون آپلود کنم

----------


## arta.nasiri

> سلام
> من هم برنامه را دارم و هم پوشه کرک را. ولی نمی دونم چطوری باید کرکش را نصب کنم. هر کاری هم می کنم، بازم داخل صفحه ریپورت، بزرگ مینویسه DEMO
> اگه خواستین بگین براتون آپلود کنم


سلام دوست عزیز

اگه زحمتی نیست لطفا به این ایمیل h.nasiri@ymail.com یا همینجا آپلود کنید

با تشکر

----------


## nima.latifi

پوشه کرک را آپلود کردم. خود برنامه 26mb بود نتونستم آپلود کنم. امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه
اگر تونستید کرک کنید روش کرک کردنش را هم بگویید. با تشکر

http://www.freeupload.cn/download.php?file=743622

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام 


ممنون دوست عزیز بابت کرک

دو تا فایل به نام های Crack.bat و gacutil هست هر دو رو اجرا بکن بعد تمام dll هایی که توی پوشه کرک هست رو تو پوشه bin در مسیری که Stimulsoft نصب شده کپی کن مثل زیر 

C:\Program Files\Stimulsoft Reports.Net 2010.1 Trial\Bin

و بعد هم فایل Installer رو از همین مسیر اجرا کن!

تمام

اگه مشکلی بود من در خدمتم

----------


## don_alen

سلام و می دونم که 2 ماه از آخرین پاسخ به این تاپیک گذشته ولی . . . 

من stimulo نمی تونم توی ویندوز 7 کرک کنم(ولی توی XP به راحتی این کارو کردم)، تا حالا کلی(6 تا + یکی هم مال همین سایت و همین تاپیک) کرک تست کردم.

به نظر دوستان راه حل داره یا باید وایسم تا کرک ویندوز 7 هم بیاد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sh2007

من نسخه كرك رودارم بدون مشكل وتوپ.ميخوايدبراتون بفرستم

----------


## rezaei

با سلام لطفا بفرستید

----------


## don_alen

1 دنیا ممنون میشم .اگه ul کنی که همه استفاده کنن که عالی میشه ، اگر هم خواستی بفرست به Email: mehdi.computer@yahoo.com

----------


## Amin12345

ممنون میشم اگه برام بفرستی .خیلی نیاز دارم
Amin.zakeri@yahoo.com

----------


## reza-s4t4n

سلام. تو رو به خدا یکی ک***********ر_ک این نرم افزار رو بزاره برا دانلود یا برام بفرسته . به خدا خیلی احتیاج دارم. کارم لنگه ، دعاتون میکنم.::::
Reza.S4T4N@gmail.com

----------


## s@nb@l

سلام

لطفا نحوه ارسال پارامتر روهم آموزش بدین
(پارامتر برای تغییر کوئری)
باتشکر
موفق باشید

----------


## mn_zandy63

http://freecomponents.blogfa.com/

----------


## s@nb@l

> سلام. تو رو به خدا یکی ک***********ر_ک این نرم افزار رو بزاره برا دانلود یا برام بفرسته . به خدا خیلی احتیاج دارم. کارم لنگه ، دعاتون میکنم.::::
> Reza.S4T4N@gmail.com



سلام
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ate-Full/page2

موفق باشید

----------


## talayie

سلام دوست عزیز ازت خواهش می کنم اگر این میل به دستت رسیده stimul رو برای منم بفرست 
rahimtaheri13@yahoo.com
راستی اگر دوستان می دونن برای بردن گزارش به سیستم مقصد چه باید بکنیم خواهش می کتم توضیح بدن.

----------


## s@nb@l

سلام

از *اینجا* داونلود کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## نیما اکبری

سلام دوستان عزيز نرم افزار فوق را مي توانيد از اينجا دانلود كنيد:
دانلود
پسورد فايل فشرده : *soft98.ir* ( پسورد را تايپ کنيد )

----------


## fatemeh2012

سلام
اگه بخوایم از یک فرم ساده گزارش بگیرمو می شه با کد بروی باتن گزارش توضیح بدید ممنون می شم؟

----------


## fatemeh2012

سلام. وقتی من کد زیر رو وارد باتن گزارش گیری میکنم نمیشناسه.چرا؟
         Dim strep AsNew Stimulsoft.Report.StiReport


         strep.Load(
"..\\..\\REPORT\\Report1.mrt")

         strep.RegData(

"table", ds);

         strep.Show();

----------

